# Tapatalk error 2222



## cmayna (Aug 3, 2013)

Only on this forum am I getting an "error 2222", which prevents me from posting new messages using my iphone.  I have no such problem with other forums.

Craig


----------



## av8tor (Aug 4, 2013)

Tapatalk no long work for me on SMF.  Maybe 3 weeks ago it stopped but all of my other forums still work so I think it is something with this site.


----------



## davidhef88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Use the Mobile version of SMF. Switch to it at the very bottom of the screen. When the mobile version came out I stopped using tap a talk. Like the mobile version much better.


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 4, 2013)

I use the mobile version as well. There are a few nuances but it works pretty well over all.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 4, 2013)

OK, so I'm confused.  How can switching from desktop to mobile on your laptop have any affect to the cel phone?


----------



## av8tor (Aug 4, 2013)

I am using the Mobile version now but I like using Tapatalk much better


----------



## cmayna (Aug 4, 2013)

I have been using Tapatalk 2 which the error has surfaced in.  I just downloaded  the original version of Tapatalk and it seems to be working.  Hmmmmm


----------



## davidhef88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thought you were on you cell, I never had a need to use tap on my laptop.


----------

